# Equipo Panasonic AS-AK250 , volumen bajo.



## franklin1 (Ene 25, 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos de la electronica.
Tengo un equipo panasonic el cual me vino con el problema del famoso f61. Le repare dicho fallo y después verifique y el IC de audio estaba dañado, lo remplace pero el sonido sale muy bajo, debo subir hasta el máximo para escuchar algo, todas las funciones están bien. Todos los voltajes de la maim están bien, los del ic de salida de audio están bien, como corresponde en el plano.
Hermanos no siendo mas me podrían dar una mano con este equipo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 25, 2017)

Por ahora, mientras se esperan las respuestas, el SM del Panafonic ese , en tres partes rar, con los correspondientes diagramas. 

Suerte desde ya con ello

Um, aquí halle otro, que es el panasonic+SA-AK250GCP, no se si también valdrá, o en todo caso, cual de los dos sera el indicado, pero por si acaso, también en tres partes


----------



## franklin1 (Ene 25, 2017)

Gracias *Hellfire4* por los planos aunque ya los tenia, no están demás para los que me quieran colaborar, del en una ojeada y así tener una idea mas clara de esteequipo en particular.
Gracias mi hermano.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 26, 2017)

Hay varias posibilidades, que te haya salido pirata, si no es así y digamos conseguiste uno bueno, hay que revisar todo el filtrado en la zona del IC y repasar soldaduras, puede que alguna no haga buen contacto y te este dando ese problema.


----------



## franklin1 (Ene 26, 2017)

Gracias *yaimar* por su ayuda, aunque ya he hecho lo que me recomiendas.
Gracias.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 26, 2017)

franklin1 dijo:


> Gracias *yaimar* por su ayuda, aunque ya he hecho lo que me recomiendas.
> Gracias.




No olvides revisar los cables de los parlantes, los terminales o conector de presión ahí muchas veces hay falsos contactos, al igual el conector Phones o de audífonos hace un falso contacto y causa problemas, 

Probaste en radio? Tenés que subirle el volumen a tope o este suena normal y fuerte? Si no es así ahi si toca revisar el Pre del equipo o Op-Amp, muchas veces por un mal conexionado conectan audio a la entrada de los audífonos, esto jode el pre y se carga de paso el IC de potencia.


----------



## franklin1 (Ene 26, 2017)

Con respecto al operacional, lo cambie, ya que tuve una experiencia similar, ( volumen muy bajo, y con ruido), en un LG le cambien operacional y listo, ya quelos voltajes de dicho integrado estaban bien desajustados.
Con este panasonic, aunque los voltajes se encontraban bien lo cambie a ver, pero con resultados no muy satisfactorios, ya que siguió igual.
La salida del operacional se dirige  al IC de salida y a los audífonos, y cuenta con un circuito de mute para el IC cuando se conectan los audífonos, y en los audífonos en sonido sale normal, el problema esta en la circuitería del IC de salida.
Al menos que este IC pueda ser falsificado, o de mala calidad. Le hice seguimiento a la señal de entrada del IC con unos monitores de audio para pc, y me suenan bien, muy probablemente pueda ser este integrado de salida de audio.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 26, 2017)

Pues todo indica que es así, un IC que no da la potencia requerida es sinónimo que pirata, tenés algún pequeño voltaje DC a la salida?

Si el sonido en los audífonos es normal y suena muy bien, la falla indiscutiblemente esta en el IC de potencia o alguna resistencia esta trabajando regular, no olvides revisar los flex.

Antes de cambiar el IC aseguraré muy bien que tanto semiconductores, resistencias y capacitores estén trabajando bien, muchas veces una caída de voltaje es producido por una resistencia, diodo o capacitor que no dan una marcación correcta, incluso una soldadura fría o pista que se nos pasa por alto


----------



## franklin1 (Ene 26, 2017)

Mi hermano, estoy que para ir a la fija y no emtrar con la duda del integrado que voy a volver a comprar es falso, mejor le instalo un circuito amplificador de audio que venden en el comercio, son economicos y resultan a la primera ves. Y así no corro el riesgo de que me salga malo de nuevo. Eso si que estos circuitos de audio no son semi digital, si no clase AB de lo híbridos que usaba los son y de tocadiscos, los famosos STK.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 26, 2017)

franklin1 dijo:


> Mi hermano, estoy que para ir a la fija y no emtrar con la duda del integrado que voy a volver a comprar es falso, mejor le instalo un circuito amplificador de audio que venden en el comercio, son economicos y resultan a la primera ves. Y así no corro el riesgo de que me salga malo de nuevo. Eso si que estos circuitos de audio no son semi digital, si no clase AB de lo híbridos que usaba los son y de tocadiscos, los famosos STK.




Si paisano esos STK piratas son un dolor de cabeza, y si cuando la cuestión no tiene remedio, la mejor opción es la que comenta paisano


----------



## franklin1 (Ene 27, 2017)

Que tal amigos de la electronica en general.
Para comentar y cerrar dicho tema con respecto a este equipo panasonic.
Le quite el IC de salida que aparentemente era nuevo, y me salia el sonido bien bajo, y le coloque dos tarjetas zener, de esas que venden en el comercio, y el equipo suena a la perfección, con todos sus funciones, y la abilitacion del ventilador a Medí volumen en adelante, aparte de eso lo deje trabajando con la misma protección para DC, hice todas las pruebas necesarias y funciona de maravillas.
Un saludo a todos los del foro, y aquellos que me ayudaron a solucionar esta falla.
Desde Villanueva Bolívar colombia.... Gracias.


----------

